# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Upload Manager not working for me.

## alansidman

Is anyone else having an issue with trying to upload files to the forum using the Advanced Button and the Manage Attachment Button or the Paperclip.  I have not been able to use this functionality all morning.  Closed EF and reopened.  Closed Chrome and reopened.  Tried IE.  Rebooted my machine.  I am at a loss.  It seems to be functioning for others.  Someone have a clue why I am left outside the candy store looking in the window and drooling?  It was working for me and then suddenly stopped.  An Upload window loads, but is entirely empty.

alan :Frown:

----------


## TMS

yep, me.  Wasn't sure if it was just me and didn't have time to report it.

----------


## alansidman

Still not working!  Sunday 4pm US Central Time

----------


## FDibbins

Testing testing

----------


## FDibbins

Looks like it worked for me?

*stands inside the candy store sucking on a huge gob-stopper*

----------


## TMS

Seems OK for me today.  10 p.m. UK time.

----------


## alansidman

Ok Ford, since it works for you and I'm still standing outside, I'll just email all my uploads to you for posting.  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Mmm, seems it's RRFU again.

----------


## FDibbins

> Ok Ford, since it works for you and I'm still standing outside, I'll just email all my uploads to you for posting.



sorry, too busy munchin candy to check email  :Wink: 


more test send

----------


## alansidman

2014-10-12_1810.pngThis is the message I get when I attempted to upload using the paperclip

----------


## FDibbins

Your pic (if thats what it was) didnt come through  :Frown:

----------


## alansidman

Yup.  Shows up on my screen as an error message that I don't have permission.  Sent onto Vai and JB for research via PM.  We'll see what happens.  Thanks for letting me know.

----------


## TMS

I can see the picture/message in post #10

I CAN upload a file to this thread now (but didn't bother) ... and I have just uploaded a file to a thread where earlier I couldn't.

----------


## xladept

I don't upload files every day but today I did twice and encountered no issue.

----------


## FDibbins

> Attachment 351333This is the message I get when I attempted to upload using the paperclip



Hope this shows up, this is what I see

OK that was interesting, in the "reply with quotes" it shows a link, and that shows what you get Alan, but thats not what your post looked like

----------


## alansidman

Ford, when I tried to upload a file, that was the message I got.  And I was able to make a picture of it and upload it.  But nothing else.  Interesting. :Confused:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I apologize but at the moment I don't have any tools (or am unaware of them) for dealing with issues like this...  in the "Admin" department I've mostly focused on the Social Management of the team and Arlette as liaison to the technical issues.    We'll see if my duties change or what will happen in the coming weeks,  Sorry again.


Attempting a sample upload, looks like it worked.

----------


## FDibbins

> We'll see if my duties change or what will happen in the coming weeks, Sorry again.



and there would be a change in this - why??  Something we should know about?

----------


## alansidman

Thanks JB.  I copied Vai on the PM to you.  Hopefully, he will have someone on the TT look into this.  In the meantime.  I am limited in what I can do.  It should not stop me but may require some work arounds.  I'll tough it out for the time.  Thanks again.

----------


## alansidman

Update.  I got the bright idea that it may be me and not the Forum.  I went to another forum where I have participated and attempted an upload in there.  Same result.   Analysis:  The issue is my laptop and not the forum.  I need to try and figure how to reset whatever caused this.  Forum issue solved. Thanks to all who test for me.

Alan

----------


## arlu1201

FDibbins,

See this thread  :Smilie:  http://www.excelforum.com/moderators...uncements.html

Alan,

Since its a problem at ur end, i wont ask you for your IP.  I was going to have it checked incase you are blocked from the firewall.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the link, arlu  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

FYI to all interested:

When I went to my bill pay account today and tried to make some payments, the sub window (similar to the Manage attachments window) opened blank.  Did a bit of research and found that if I uncheck the Hardware Acceleration check box in the System Setting of Chrome, the sub window opens populated.  How this all happened?  Quien sabe?  But for the time, I am back and fully operational.  Whew!!

----------


## xladept

My wife uses Chrome and she's always having problems f.r. it won't let her open PDF files :|

----------


## TMS

Hi Alan

this is very strange.  I am only having problems uploading with Chrome.  Even with the change in settings you have suggested, it doesn't seem happy.  However, if I use IE, it will upload ... but I really don't want to use IE.

Maybe time for a reboot!

Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

Follow up.  My earlier fix only worked one time.  Further follow up has revealed that if you are using Rapport Trusteer and disable it, then the issue goes away.  I have reported to Google.  It has worked for me on two tests.  I hope this solves the issue.

I like to use Chrome as it synchronizes between all my devices.  I just have too many pieces of hardware, phone, tablet, desktop, laptop, I guess.  Yuck!

----------


## TMS

I have Rapport Trusteer but I'm not sure I want to disable it.


Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

Update:  I downloaded an updated version of Trusteer Rapport and the issue has resolved itself.  Apparently a conflict between the last Chrome update and an earlier version of Trusteer.

----------


## TMS

Hi Alan: thanks for the update.  Seems I had an update pending for Trusteer Rapport.  Rebooted to install it and the problem has gone away.

Cheers, TMS

----------

